# سرعة إتصال كل عضو من أعضاء المنتدي



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 أبريل 2011)

*† بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس إله واحد امين †*



[*]الموضوع هيكون عبارة عن كـل عضو من أعضاء المنتدي يدخل يصوت 
[*]للسرعة الخاصة بالإتصال بتاعه وهل هو راضي بيها ولا عايز يطور
 CONNECTION SPEED














***والهدف من الموضوع :***
هو أننا نعرف إيه أكتر سرعات منتشرة في المنتدي بالكامل 
***خيارات التصويت هتكون كالاتي :***
512 ك ب / ث	          (ممكن تكون أكتر حاجة منتشرة ) 
1024 ك ب / ث         ( 1 ميجا أنا بفضلها بس مش بستعملها) 
2048 ك ب / ث         ( 2 ميجا )
4096 ك ب / ث          (4 ميجا ) 
8192 ك ب / ث          (8 ميجا )
16384 ك ب / ث        (16 ميجا)   
24576 ك ب / ث        (24 ميجا وهي مخصصة للشركات)
USB NET+ WIRLESS وهي المودم عن طريق الفلاشات او الفلاشات نفسها 
والنت اللاسلكي عن طريق مستقبلات الموجات EX: ACCESS POINTS 
DIAL UP   وهي سرعة الطلب المنزلي ذات المودم الداخلي 
@@ودي قائمة بالسرعات وإسعار الإشترلك في كل منها مع الباقات@@ 

السرعه	شهر 	3 شهور	6 شهور	12 شهر 
512 ك ب / ث	 95   	 280  	 555  	 1090  
1024 ك ب / ث	 140  	 415  	 820  	 1610  
2048 ك ب / ث	 220  	 650  	 1290  	 2530  
4096 ك ب / ث	 380  	 1125  	 2230  	 4380  
8192 ك ب / ث	 695  	 2055  	 4020  	 8000  
16384 ك ب / ث	 1355 	 4010  	 7845  	 15600  
24576 ك ب / ث	 1950 	 5770  	 11310  	 22500


في النهاية يارب الموضوع يعجبكم 
أرجو من جميع الأعضاء المشاركة 
أي حاجة أنا تحت أمركم ​


----------



## Coptic Man (31 مايو 2011)

بس ياتري بالتصويت ده هنزود السرعة يا بوب ولا ايه النظام هههه


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

موضوع حلو يا بوب تم التصويت


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (31 مايو 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> بس ياتري بالتصويت ده هنزود السرعة يا بوب ولا ايه النظام هههه




ههههههههههه

كل ما تصوت اكتر فرصتك في زيادة السرعة هتزيد اكتر واكتر

ههههههههههه 

شكراً يا مون علي التصويت والمرور
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (31 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> موضوع حلو يا بوب تم التصويت



ميرسي ليكِ


شكراً ياروزه علي المرور والتصويت ​


----------



## النهيسى (31 مايو 2011)

تم التصويت يا غالى شكراا​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يونيو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> تم التصويت يا غالى شكراا​



شكراً استاذي علي المرور والتصويت


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2011)

تمام يا بوب


----------



## The Dragon Christian (1 يونيو 2011)

تم التصويت


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 يونيو 2011)

*تم التصويت *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> تمام يا بوب




شكــــــراً كليمو​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يونيو 2011)

The Dragon Christian قال:


> تم التصويت



شكراً اخي 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يونيو 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *تم التصويت *​



شكراً ايريني​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2011)

تم التصويت ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> تم التصويت ​





شكــــــــــراً ليك يا عياد


----------



## Bent el Massih (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*تم التصويت​*


----------

